# Hawaii car rentals are going wild again



## chellej

I thought car rentals would be easier this year.  Last year Maui ended up at $350/week which was ok.  I am now looking for our Nov trip and booked weeks through costco in early December for 8 days in Maui @$484 and 8 days on Kauai @ $317.  Looking at airfare, I was thinking of going a day earlier to Maui but now the rate is over $1000 for either island.       I sure hope they come down as the year moves on.   

What rate is everyone else seeing


----------



## Luanne

We have a midsize SUV booked for two weeks on Maui in March, for $667 all in.  That is with a corporate rate with Avis.  I haven't seen anything under $1000 anywhere else.


----------



## geist1223

We got here on 1/18/22. Months in advance I Booked a midsize SUV through COSTCO. It was about $1600 for 3 weeks. I would check once a week and the costs kept going up.

I think more people are coming to Hawaii. I looked at a Rent-a-wreck. It was not that much cheaper and he want me to buy Comprehensive and Liability Insurance.


----------



## Luanne

geist1223 said:


> We got here on 1/18/22. Months in advance I Booked a midsize SUV through COSTCO. It was about $1600 for 3 weeks. I would check once a week and the costs kept going up.
> 
> I think more people are coming to Hawaii. I looked at a Rent-a-wreck. It was not that much cheaper and he want me to buy Comprehensive and Liability Insurance.


My brother in law rented through Rent a Wreck quite a few years ago.  Because the car was large we would use it when all of us would go out together.  He'd have to go out early to get it started up.  At one point when he went to adjust the rear view mirror it fell off in his hand.  You get what you pay for.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

We used rent a wreck 30 some yrs ago and had to get towed from across town. At least we broke down at a beach but never again lol


----------



## geist1223

Several years ago for a trip to Mau'i  we rented through COSTCO and got a top of the line Hyundai Sedan for less than a Compact.  Friends traveling with us rented through a small local that had older former major rental cars that were all about 10 years old. He wanted to support the small Business Owner. He paid more than us and the car was well worn. When we traveled together we traveled in our car.


----------



## ScoopKona

There is no good option. Locals are renting their cars in an AirBnB-like scheme called Truro, at premium prices. 

I see people driving around town in UHaul trucks because right now it's the cheapest option. That's insane.

My advice? Find a place that is within walking distance of everything you want and stay there -- Uber to and from the Airport and that's it. "Going out exploring" simply isn't an option right now.


----------



## rickandcindy23

We have two cars reserved, one is a bargain for Maui, the other is not bad.  We need the car for 5.5 weeks.  Out of Wailea, the car is $1,690 starting 2/14.  Out of OGG, the car is $2,200 through Costco.  

First, we have to get to Wailea to get the car at Enterprise in Wailea, so we would need to shuttle or rent a car for one day, possibly.  Trying to decide how to go about this rental to save some money.  We have friends on the island at the time we are there, so they may be able to help us with some of it.  

I emailed an airport shuttle/taxi company to see what they would charge to get us to the Marriott Wailea, where we have reserved a night before picking up the car.  They are going to call us with a quote for RT to/from Wailea, 2/14-3/25.


----------



## easyrider

Our recent trip to Waikiki I made a couple of reservations through Priceline for HNL. The first reservation was Buget @ about $45 a day. The second was Economy for only 3 of the days but they didn't answer their phone, pick us up and were not located in the airport rental garage. They were at $45 a day. I will never use Priceline again.

In contrast, the midsize car I have rented for 4 weeks now in Puerto Vallarta has a cost of $530 or $132 a week. I really like Hawaii but it is hard to beat the opulence of Mexican resorts and the low cost of everything. 

Bill


----------



## CalGalTraveler

We rented a full size SUV for the day on Oahu for $130. It used to be around $80/day for a full sized car.


----------



## rickandcindy23

We decided to rent a car for a day at the airport, stay that first night in Wailea at the AC Marriott (we have one day without a timeshare), pick our car up on 2/15 from Enterprise in Wailea, return the smaller car to the airport, then load up on stuff at Costco and head up to Honokowai for our first 3 weeks and four days.  At the end of our trip, we pick up a car from OGG on 3/24, return the 5.5 week rental car to Wailea on 3/25, then head to the airport.  Sounds nuts, but it's all pretty doable.  It saves $500 on the car rental altogether.  


.


----------



## Luanne

easyrider said:


> Our recent trip to Waikiki I made a couple of reservations through Priceline for HNL. The first reservation was Buget @ about $45 a day. The second was Economy for only 3 of the days but they didn't answer their phone, pick us up and were not located in the airport rental garage. They were at $45 a day. I will never use Priceline again.
> 
> In contrast, the midsize car I have rented for 4 weeks now in Puerto Vallarta has a cost of $530 or $132 a week. I really like Hawaii but it is hard to beat the opulence of Mexican resorts and the low cost of everything.
> 
> Bill


The issue isn't Priceline, it's Economy at that location.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

ScoopLV said:


> There is no good option. Locals are renting their cars in an AirBnB-like scheme called Truro, at premium prices.
> 
> I see people driving around town in UHaul trucks because right now it's the cheapest option. That's insane.
> 
> My advice? Find a place that is within walking distance of everything you want and stay there -- Uber to and from the Airport and that's it. "Going out exploring" simply isn't an option right now.


Keep trying. We got down to 50/day in Maui using autoslash for a minivan for June and July but started at over 100 per day quote. We just added a Kaui week at the end of our trip and quotes are crazy. If they don't change we will rent for a few days to do north shore and the canyon another day and take shuttle to/from airport.


----------



## The Colorado Kid

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Keep trying. We got down to 50/day in Maui using autoslash for a minivan for June and July but started at over 100 per day quote. We just added a Kaui week at the end of our trip and quotes are crazy. If they don't change we will rent for a few days to do north shore and the canyon another day and take shuttle to/from airport.


Maui June Costco rental - We are also using AutoSlash and so far our $1K minivan rental has come down only by $60-ish total dollars


----------



## easyrider

Luanne said:


> The issue isn't Priceline, it's Economy at that location.


Definitely regarding Economy car rental being off site but because Priceline prices were about 40% less when breaking up the two weeks I thought why not. Now I know.

Bill


----------



## Luanne

easyrider said:


> Definitely regarding Economy car rental being off site but because Priceline prices were about 40% less when breaking up the two weeks I thought why not. Now I know.
> 
> Bill


We have rented through Priceline quite a few times with no problems.  Their quote came back from an Autoslash search.  Whenever I make a reservation I make sure to check with the rental car company to make sure they have a record.


----------



## ScoopKona

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Keep trying. We got down to 50/day in Maui using autoslash for a minivan for June and July but started at over 100 per day quote. We just added a Kaui week at the end of our trip and quotes are crazy. If they don't change we will rent for a few days to do north shore and the canyon another day and take shuttle to/from airport.



I live here. I have my vehicle situation settled. But I see tourists driving around in Uhauls. So it's still bad.


----------



## tk25

Our rental was January 2022 on Big Island.  We rented with Costco just over 9 months ago for about $1000 for 18 days - and reserved mid size car with Budget on "Big Island - Kona".  I checked many times over last few months and prices almost doubled for same car.  

They upgraded us for free to full size 4WD explorer even though they had several cars on lot that we had reserved.

Our Delta airplanes were about 66% full and my wife and myself had three seats each coming back
Bay Club seemed about 75% full.  Kings Land not even that.


----------



## Videoguy75

Just got back from 15 Days on Oahu. Midsize, hertz, $515 including tax. Since covid started, with 8 trips to various locals, hertz has been significantly lower than Costco. I always check both.

Just booked Memorial week - 7 days in Maui. Large sedan for $170 -  $275 with tax. Lots of tax! $25/day just for the car seems ok.


----------



## Luanne

Videoguy75 said:


> Just got back from 15 Days on Oahu. Midsize, hertz, $515 including tax. Since covid started, with 8 trips to various locals, hertz has been significantly lower than Costco. I always check both.
> 
> Just booked Memorial week - 7 days in Maui. Large sedan for $170 -  $275 with tax. Lots of tax! $25/day just for the car seems ok.


I just checked Hertz for our two week trip to Maui in March.  Rates for a midsize SUV (which is what we have through Avis) are $2125.90 or $1544.07, if we pay ahead.  My reservation with Avis (and I am using a corporate discount) is $667.


----------



## DaveNV

Just ridiculous.  

I have an existing reservation for Kona for end of August.  Alamo full size car for a week - $397.  Today's rate: $833.

Second reservation, the week after the above, but on Maui. Alamo full size car for a week - also $397. Today's rate: $912.

And then at Christmas time on Maui. Enterprise convertible for a week - $451. Today's rate: $1074.

More than just ridiculous.  It's outrageously stinking ridiculous.

Dave


----------



## chellej

I was excited today I checked Priceline and the rate for 8 days @ thanksgiving on Maui was under $400....then I realized it was at an off airport location.


----------



## rickandcindy23

I check autorentals.com daily for our car rentals.  But the best deals are generally off site and require full payment ahead of time.  I don't like to pay ahead of time.


----------



## oldmimbler

easyrider said:


> I really like Hawaii but it is hard to beat the opulence of Mexican resorts and the low cost of everything.



Totally agree. I've been to 91 country, pretty much all over the world, but never been to Hawaii, because Philippines and Mexico offer similar weather but much cheaper.


----------



## DaveNV

oldmimbler said:


> Totally agree. I've been to 91 country, pretty much all over the world, but never been to Hawaii, because Philippines and Mexico offer similar weather but much cheaper.



Agree with you about the weather.  But one reason to visit is that Hawaii offers a cultural history the others don't.

Dave


----------



## Luanne

oldmimbler said:


> Totally agree. I've been to 91 country, pretty much all over the world, but never been to Hawaii, because Philippines and Mexico offer similar weather but much cheaper.


From the West coast it was cheaper to get to Hawaii than to Mexico and definitely to the Philippines.  Having a timeshare made it reasonable.


----------



## JanB

chellej said:


> I thought car rentals would be easier this year.  Last year Maui ended up at $350/week which was ok.  I am now looking for our Nov trip and booked weeks through costco in early December for 8 days in Maui @$484 and 8 days on Kauai @ $317.  Looking at airfare, I was thinking of going a day earlier to Maui but now the rate is over $1000 for either island.       I sure hope they come down as the year moves on.
> 
> What rate is everyone else seeing


I always check Costco and then discounthawaiicarrentals.com.  Discount Hawaii is most always less. Best thing is no upfront fees, no cancellation fees and I continue to check prices til just before we leave. Our November car rental started out at approx $650. By the time we left, the cost was $435 for the week.


----------



## Luanne

JanB said:


> I always check Costco and then discounthawaiicarrentals.com.  Discount Hawaii is most always less. Best thing is no upfront fees, no cancellation fees and I continue to check prices til just before we leave. Our November car rental started out at approx $650. By the time we left, the cost was $435 for the week.


And I have never found discounthawaii to be cheaper.  I always check everywhere.


----------



## lynne

And another wrinkle:









						Lawmakers consider banning peer-to-peer car rentals amid overtourism concerns
					

But users of car sharing services say it's a great option and can help locals bring in extra income.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com


----------



## oldmimbler

Luanne said:


> From the West coast it was cheaper to get to Hawaii than to Mexico and definitely to the Philippines.  Having a timeshare made it reasonable.



I live in Bay Area which is on West Coast as well. Flights to Mexico are generally cheaper than Hawaii, especially if you fly Volaris and is member of v.club - it costs $15/year to join if you use Spanish website and pay in pesos, and will pay off itself when booking the first flights. There are some dates where this is not the case - usually around major Mexican holidays like el día de los muertes - but its the same with Hawaiii. Overall I never paid more than $250 roundtrip for a flight to MEX or GDL.

And the cost of flight is tiny comparing to other expenses. Not just accommodations are crazy; in Philippines you can rent a car with a driver for a week for what it costs to rent a car without a driver for a day in Hawaii.


----------



## Luanne

oldmimbler said:


> I live in Bay Area which is on West Coast as well. Flights to Mexico are generally cheaper than Hawaii (if you fly Volaris). There are some dates where this is not the case - usually around major Mexican holidays like el día de los muertes - but overall I never paid more than $250 roundtrip for a flight to MEX or GDL.
> 
> And the cost of flight is tiny comparing to other expenses. Not just accommodations are crazy; in Philippines you can rent a car with a driver for a week for what it costs to rent a car without a driver for a day in Hawaii.


Well, the other thing is, I prefer Hawaii to Mexico.  And we generally fly there using miles on United.


----------



## oldmimbler

DaveNV said:


> Agree with you about the weather.  But one reason to visit is that Hawaii offers a cultural history the others don't.



And of course both Mexico and Philippines (and every other country in the world) offer a lot of cultural history that Hawaii dont. It comes down to personal preferences.


----------



## Luanne

oldmimbler said:


> And of course both Mexico and Philippines (and every other country in the world) offer a lot of cultural history that Hawaii dont. It comes down to personal preferences.


Yep.  As I said, I prefer Hawaii.  And it's stimulating the American economy when we go there.


----------



## DaveNV

oldmimbler said:


> And of course both Mexico and Philippines (and every other country in the world) offer a lot of cultural history that Hawaii dont. It comes down to personal preferences.



Of course, you're correct. I wasn't trying to say anything otherwise.  But if you've visited 91 countries, it's a bit surprising you haven't visited Hawaii at least once.  But as you say, it's your preference.

Dave


----------



## ldzierzanowski

chellej said:


> I thought car rentals would be easier this year.  Last year Maui ended up at $350/week which was ok.  I am now looking for our Nov trip and booked weeks through costco in early December for 8 days in Maui @$484 and 8 days on Kauai @ $317.  Looking at airfare, I was thinking of going a day earlier to Maui but now the rate is over $1000 for either island.       I sure hope they come down as the year moves on.
> 
> What rate is everyone else seeing


$840 with taxes for 8 days in July for a full size car.


----------



## oldmimbler

DaveNV said:


> Of course, you're correct. I wasn't trying to say anything otherwise.  But if you've visited 91 countries, it's a bit surprising you haven't visited Hawaii at least once.



Because of the cost/value ratio. What Hawaii offers is of "normal" value, I'm not aware of anything which is truly unique there - speaking of destinations like Bhutan (Tiger's Nest), Italy (Venice, Rome, Siena etc)  or Jordan (Petra, Dead Sea) for example. And the cost is sky-high.


----------



## slip

oldmimbler said:


> Because of the cost/value ratio. What Hawaii offers is of "normal" value, I'm not aware of anything which is truly unique there - speaking of destinations like Bhutan (Tiger's Nest), Italy (Venice, Rome, Siena etc)  or Jordan (Petra, Dead Sea) for example. And the cost is sky-high.



Since this is the Hawaii Forum,  there are going to be people who disagree with your cost/value ratio. Many people here return year after year and many multiple times a year. Probably for many different reasons. Different opinions make the world go around.


----------



## easyrider

We love Maui. I would move there if the roads were better.

Bill


----------



## Henry M.

oldmimbler said:


> Because of the cost/value ratio. What Hawaii offers is of "normal" value, I'm not aware of anything which is truly unique there - speaking of destinations like Bhutan (Tiger's Nest), Italy (Venice, Rome, Siena etc)  or Jordan (Petra, Dead Sea) for example. And the cost is sky-high.



I've been to all those places (except Bhutan), and I still love going to Hawaii. I like going all over the world, but somehow Hawaii feels like a real second home to me. With my timeshare, I don't find the cost/value nearly as high as some other locations, especially if I consider the type of accommodation. I wouldn't want to just go to Hawaii - the other places you've mentioned are pretty cool too. However, if I had to choose just one destination to keep visiting, Hawaii would win hands down since I like mild tropical ocean destinations best.

The Italian cities you mention are way too overrun with tourists to be comfortable, though I like the feeling of standing in 2000+ year old locations. Hawaii is bad enough about tourists, but those particular cities are over the top. Petra is cool, but remote. I was not all that impressed with the Dead Sea. I was on the Israeli side, so maybe there is a difference. 48º C (118º F) air AND water temperatures were a bit extreme. The tiniest drop of water in your eye was painful. Still, floating in that water was interesting. No whales breaching in front of the resort, though! The entire region was a lot different than I expected. No tropical paradise, however. I wouldn't want to miss visiting any of these places.

I haven't been to Bhutan, so I can't comment on places I've never visited. However, there isn't a place I've been to that I haven't found unique in some way. More than cost, it is the experience of being there that drives me. I would not be able to judge the value of a place I've never been to until I went there myself. Even tropical paradises are so different from each other that you need to go to more than one. The Hawaiian islands themselves are different from each other and all deserve a visit.

Ultimately, though, it is what every person prefers that matters to them. Having been to so many places, you might still be surprised by Hawaii if you ever make it there. It is cheap to go from he West Coast. Rent a timeshare on the aftermarket and it won't be so terribly expensive to go, improving your cost to value ratio.


----------



## pedro47

DaveNV said:


> Just ridiculous.
> 
> I have an existing reservation for Kona for end of August.  Alamo full size car for a week - $397.  Today's rate: $833.
> 
> Second reservation, the week after the above, but on Maui. Alamo full size car for a week - also $397. Today's rate: $912.
> 
> And then at Christmas time on Maui. Enterprise convertible for a week - $451. Today's rate: $1074.
> 
> More than just ridiculous.  It's outrageously stinking ridiculous.
> 
> Dave


In your opinions & experiences, what is the best rental car agency on the Island of Oahu?

I liked Costco. I will probably need a SUV or a van? Family gathering. My Granddaughter is going to be promoted in the Coast Guard.

Hopefully, we will be able to surprise her.


----------



## easyrider

T


pedro47 said:


> In your opinions & experiences, what is the best rental car agency on the Island of Oahu?
> 
> I liked Costco. I will probably need a SUV or a van? Family gathering. My Granddaughter is going to be promoted in the Coast Guard.
> 
> Hopefully, we will be able to surprise her.



This recent trip I tried autoslash and costco often. I had an autoslash reservation with Hertz that seemed high but it was the lowest reservation until I used Priceline pay now and broke the trip into two parts. I was able to reserve the last half of the trip for $45 a day through Priceline with Budget. Later I was able to reserve the first half of the trip with Priceline for $45 a day with Economy. Economy didn't come through for us and I requested a refund. 

So if you use Priceline it seems important to check who the rental company is. Discount Hawaii auto rentals sometimes has a good rate but this year they were a bit high.

Bill


----------



## HGVC Lover

oldmimbler said:


> And of course both Mexico and Philippines (and every other country in the world) offer a lot of cultural history that Hawaii dont. It comes down to personal preferences.



Wow......are you suggesting Hawaii is lacking in culture and history.....I doubt you are the world traveler you profess to be because we have been around the world several times and visited 3/4 of the countries and we always find Hawaii to be very unique......it sounds like you go for cheap tourism and not necessarily the culture and history and uniqueness of the experience.


----------



## DaveNV

pedro47 said:


> In your opinions & experiences, what is the best rental car agency on the Island of Oahu?
> 
> I liked Costco. I will probably need a SUV or a van? Family gathering. My Granddaughter is going to be promoted in the Coast Guard.
> 
> Hopefully, we will be able to surprise her.



Like most other Tuggers, I start with a reservation, (ANY reservation) for the dates and car I need on the island I'm visiting.  After I have that starting point reservation, I register it with Autoslash.com. They will start there, and search for you to find a lower rate.  I've found they often can find things cheaper than I can find for myself.  If they find a lower rate, I reserve that vehicle, cancel the first reservation, and keep moving ahead.  I've had a number of times where the autoslash rate continues to drop, so I repeat the reservation process to get the newer, lower rate, and cancel the previous reservation.  By the end of the time frame, I've ended up with very good rates with a major company.  No surprises, and all is well.

But I also keep checking Costco.  I've found they sometimes have sales, or days when rates are lower than expected, without me having to do anything special.  I've never had Autoslash tell me they found a lower rate, and have it be with Costco. It's always been with one of the other companies.  So keep pinging the Costco Travel car rental site.  All the rates I quoted above for my existing reservations are booked through Costco.  So far, Autoslash hasn't been able to beat those numbers, even though all three reservations are registered with them.

As to the "best" car rental agency on Oahu?  I think they're all about the same.  Stick with the brand names you know (Alamo, Budget, Hertz, etc.) and chances are you'll be fine. I'd avoid any sort of "Rent a Wreck" company, because chances are good those cars are truly bad.

Congratulations to your Granddaughter.  My Dad was a career mustang Coast Guard officer, (Enlisted --> CPO --> Warrant Officer --> LDO), and I know how difficult it can be to get promoted.

Dave


----------



## dyi27308

JanB said:


> I always check Costco and then discounthawaiicarrentals.com.  Discount Hawaii is most always less. Best thing is no upfront fees, no cancellation fees and I continue to check prices til just before we leave. Our November car rental started out at approx $650. By the time we left, the cost was $435 for the week.


I too have always used Costco and Discount Hawaii, but has anyone used “Maui Cruisers”?  They are offsite, and use much older cars.  According to their website, they deliver your car to the parking lot across from the terminal and you walk across the street, get in and go. Their price for 1 week in Aug 2022 was around $295 for a Toyota Camry, compared to Costco and Discount, $850 for a compact?   Their reviews are positive, but you can’t totally rely on that.


----------



## pedro47

DaveNV said:


> Like most other Tuggers, I start with a reservation, (ANY reservation) for the dates and car I need on the island I'm visiting.  After I have that starting point reservation, I register it with Autoslash.com. They will start there, and search for you to find a lower rate.  I've found they often can find things cheaper than I can find for myself.  If they find a lower rate, I reserve that vehicle, cancel the first reservation, and keep moving ahead.  I've had a number of times where the autoslash rate continues to drop, so I repeat the reservation process to get the newer, lower rate, and cancel the previous reservation.  By the end of the time frame, I've ended up with very good rates with a major company.  No surprises, and all is well.
> 
> But I also keep checking Costco.  I've found they sometimes have sales, or days when rates are lower than expected, without me having to do anything special.  I've never had Autoslash tell me they found a lower rate, and have it be with Costco. It's always been with one of the other companies.  So keep pinging the Costco Travel car rental site.  All the rates I quoted above for my existing reservations are booked through Costco.  So far, Autoslash hasn't been able to beat those numbers, even though all three reservations are registered with them.
> 
> As to the "best" car rental agency on Oahu?  I think they're all about the same.  Stick with the brand names you know (Alamo, Budget, Hertz, etc.) and chances are you'll be fine. I'd avoid any sort of "Rent a Wreck" company, because chances are good those cars are truly bad.
> 
> Congratulations to your Granddaughter.  My Dad was a career mustang Coast Guard officer, (Enlisted --> CPO --> Warrant Officer --> LDO), and I know how difficult it can be to get promoted.
> 
> Dave


Thanks DaveNV, for all your suggestions  and advice.


----------



## oldmimbler

HGVC Lover said:


> Wow......are you suggesting Hawaii is lacking in culture and history....



No, I do not. Please read the message I replied to.


----------



## TheWay.ISeeIt

JanB said:


> I always check Costco and then discounthawaiicarrentals.com.  Discount Hawaii is most always less. Best thing is no upfront fees, no cancellation fees and I continue to check prices til just before we leave. Our November car rental started out at approx $650. By the time we left, the cost was $435 for the week.


We’re now at HGVC Kings Land for all of February. Rented through Turo for 30 days for $1420 for a Hyundai Elantra.  Autoslash was minimum $1800 through any agency for the same period. Discount Hawaii was similar.

2 years ago, just before COVID escalated, we booked Turo for 28 days for just over $900. Contacted that same fellow for this year and he wanted $1700 for the same car. Apparently, during COVID most of the car rental agencies sold off a lot of their fleets and can’t replenish them quickly enough due to the vehicle chips shortage. They took a beating when Hawaii was closed so now they have to make it up.


----------



## chellej

pedro47 said:


> In your opinions & experiences, what is the best rental car agency on the Island of Oahu?
> 
> I liked Costco. I will probably need a SUV or a van? Family gathering. My Granddaughter is going to be promoted in the Coast Guard.
> 
> Hopefully, we will be able to surprise her.



I hope you get to surprise her...when my dd was promoted from ensign  to ltjg  her command did not let her attend ( she was in flight school at the time and under navy command)  It was really disappointing. 

She just made lieutenant  but haven't heard when the ceremony  will be .


----------



## pedro47

chellej said:


> I hope you get to surprise her...when my dd was promoted from ensign  to ltjg  her command did not let her attend ( she was in flight school at the time and under navy command)  It was really disappointing.
> 
> She just made lieutenant  but haven't heard when the ceremony  will be .


My Granddaughter will also be promoted  to Ltjg.


----------



## controller1

I've got a full-size rented for 16 days beginning mid-May for $917 all-in through National on Maui. I'm happy with that rate considering what I'm seeing elsewhere.


----------



## NTP66

The rental car discussion is always interesting to me, because I have only once seen Costco's rates beat out what I've found elsewhere (usually with Budget). We've got two weeks coming up at the end of June, and my current rental with Budget is $540, and that's with a full size car. Costco's cheapest comparison is $1600.


----------



## chkvtzn

We are going to Maui for 7 days at the end of March. Rentals were looking to be $800+ for the week. Just confirmed a rental on TURO, the peer to peer online app., for $500 for a small SUV. Anyone ever use TURO?


----------



## ScoopKona

chkvtzn said:


> We are going to Maui for 7 days at the end of March. Rentals were looking to be $800+ for the week. Just confirmed a rental on TURO, the peer to peer online app., for $500 for a small SUV. Anyone ever use TURO?



Touro is the big thing for locals who have spare vehicles. When it was really crazy last year, people were buying inexpensive new cars/leases, and renting them out and making a tidy profit. My 4x4 broke down last year and I looked into renting this way. The prices were too high for me to justify it. I'd rather bike two miles to the store than pay $1600/week for someone's used car. (That's what they were going for back then.)


----------



## rickandcindy23

If you have an RCI account through Club Wyndham, the best car rental deals are there.  I had NO idea that I could get a car for so much less.  I just checked Maui car rentals for two weeks starting next week, and a Corolla is coming up as 6,000 Club Wyndham points + $543, including taxes and fees.  6,000 Club Wyndham points are about $35 + $543 for the rental.  That is so much better than what we paid for our rental this time.  The rentals are through Budget and Avis.  Even the bigger cars are a good deal.  

We overpaid for our car this trip.  Next year, I will remember RCI.  I used to love RCI for car rentals through RCI Points but hadn't seen that option, then I saw it under our Wyndham RCI account.


----------



## rickandcindy23

I just checked Kauai car rentals through RCI and the deals are great for our trip in May-June.  Two weeks for about $500 with all taxes/ fees included.  I have points in Wyndham's RCI portal to burn, and most rentals ask for 6,000-8,000 points, along with the rental fee.  At $7 per thousand, $42 or $56 in points sounds great to me.


----------



## Deb from NC

How do you get to car rentals on RCI ?  It is through the Club Wyndham website???


----------



## Luanne

Deb from NC said:


> How do you get to car rentals on RCI ?  It is through the Club Wyndham website???


I am able to see car rentals in my RCI account.  Under "Book" one of the selections is car.


----------



## Deb from NC

Luanne said:


> I am able to see car rentals in my RCI account.  Under "Book" one of the selections is car.


Thank you!


----------



## Deb from NC

Thanks all for the tip on booking car rentals on Kauai through RCI…I just saved $250 on a 9 day rental!  (first time I’ve beaten Costco’s price ! ) I only had to use 4,000 points, which I probably wouldn’t have used anyway.  So many thanks !!!!!


----------



## rickandcindy23

Deb from NC said:


> Thanks all for the tip on booking car rentals on Kauai through RCI…I just saved $250 on a 9 day rental!  (first time I’ve beaten Costco’s price ! ) I only had to use 4,000 points, which I probably wouldn’t have used anyway.  So many thanks !!!!!


I am so glad.  My platinum RCI account works as well.  Kind of neat, but the price is final, which is a little scary, right?


----------



## Luanne

Deb from NC said:


> Thanks all for the tip on booking car rentals on Kauai through RCI…I just saved $250 on a 9 day rental!  (first time I’ve beaten Costco’s price ! ) I only had to use 4,000 points, which I probably wouldn’t have used anyway.  So many thanks !!!!!


I check the RCI car rental prices and for me they were still crazy.  But I have a weeks account, so maybe it you have points it works out better.


----------



## harvrte66

chellej said:


> I thought car rentals would be easier this year.  Last year Maui ended up at $350/week which was ok.  I am now looking for our Nov trip and booked weeks through costco in early December for 8 days in Maui @$484 and 8 days on Kauai @ $317.  Looking at airfare, I was thinking of going a day earlier to Maui but now the rate is over $1000 for either island.       I sure hope they come down as the year moves on.
> 
> What rate is everyone else seeing


I booked through Costco months ago in preparation for our stay at the Nanea. Lowest rate for a van for four of us and luggage was about $1150. For 14 days through Enterprise.  Higher by 400 than 2021


----------



## Deb from NC

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am so glad.  My platinum RCI account works as well.  Kind of neat, but the price is final, which is a little scary, right?


We are going next week, so I’m happy!


----------



## Denise L

We are paying about $800 for three weeks on Maui from Hertz with a corporate discount for a full-size rental.  We picked a Nissan Altima with 2667 miles.  Easy to park.


----------



## artringwald

Rental car crunch hits Hawaii
					

As spring break nears, experts are predicting an uptick in travel. If you have a trip planned you might run into problems if you don’t already have a reservation. It has been especially diffi…




					www.khon2.com


----------



## Icc5

NTP66 said:


> The rental car discussion is always interesting to me, because I have only once seen Costco's rates beat out what I've found elsewhere (usually with Budget). We've got two weeks coming up at the end of June, and my current rental with Budget is $540, and that's with a full size car. Costco's cheapest comparison is $1600.


Do you put your information from Costco into Autoslash to see what they might find for you?
Bart


----------



## NTP66

Icc5 said:


> Do you put your information from Costco into Autoslash to see what they might find for you?
> Bart


I do, and haven't really had any luck with Autoslash, either. Direct via Budget has always been the cheapest for me, and honestly, I think any discount I might get using somebody else would need to be greater than $50, as FastBreak is worth that to me, at least.


----------



## Luanne

Just got a notice today from AutoSlash.  Two weeks on Maui in March for a mid size SUV with Avis for $651.38 all in.  This beat the corporate rate I had.


----------



## Luanne

NTP66 said:


> I do, and haven't really had any luck with Autoslash, either. Direct via Budget has always been the cheapest for me, and honestly, I think any discount I might get using somebody else would need to be greater than $50, as FastBreak is worth that to me, at least.


Going through AutoSlash I believe I will still be getting the Avis Preferred benefits.


----------



## Ken555

Currently looking to reserve for December and two weeks on Maui is ~$1500 at costco.


----------



## Luanne

Ken555 said:


> Currently looking to reserve for December and two weeks on Maui is ~$1500 at costco.


Reserve it and then register with AutoSlash.


----------



## Ken555

Luanne said:


> Reserve it and then register with AutoSlash.



I registered the dates with Autoslash, but I won’t reserve it. Not paying that much no matter what, so no need to reserve at these absurd prices.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23

Our rental car sits in the parking lot most of the days we are here.  It seems strange to pay so much and just have it sit in the lot 6 of the 7 days.  We walk to restaurants, including Duke's from Hono Koa, and we walk to the grocery store for lightweight items.  We don't buy a couple of gallons of water and walk a mile with it, we drive.  It would be nice to have someone on the island at the same time that would share a car with.  But that wouldn't be something I would do with a stranger, just a family member or friend.


----------



## DaveNV

Ken555 said:


> I registered the dates with Autoslash, but I won’t reserve it. Not paying that much no matter what, so no need to reserve at these absurd prices.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I don't think Autoslash will work without a Confirmation Code from the car rental people.  But just having a reservation doesn't mean you have to rent the vehicle at the high price.  Give Autoslash a chance to get you a decent rate on your rental. None of it requires you to commit unless you want to.

Dave


----------



## TravelTime

I just compared 13 nights in Oahu with what I have through Hertz and AutoSlash. There is about a $400 increase with AutoSlash. We have an intermediate SUV reserved. I have no clue how folks get the bargain rates people post on TUG. I can never find any bargains. We are paying $85 a day with Hertz.


----------



## rickandcindy23

autorentals.com compares a bunch of sites.  

I like the idea of trying Turo for Maui next year, or maybe we will just take a shuttle to Hono Koa and maybe Uber to the store for groceries or have them delivered.  Then we could walk to Duke's a few times.  If our kids come, if I can get them all units for a few weeks to celebrate our 50th anniversary next year, they could get cars and drive us places.  We are old, you know.


----------



## Ken555

DaveNV said:


> I don't think Autoslash will work without a Confirmation Code from the car rental people. But just having a reservation doesn't mean you have to rent the vehicle at the high price. Give Autoslash a chance to get you a decent rate on your rental. None of it requires you to commit unless you want to.
> 
> Dave



Nope, based on my experience once you get a quote from Autoslash they will continuously update over time as things change. Yes, with a reservation they target it but I believe they use the same/similar system to those who simply get a quote. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne

@Ken555 @DaveNV @rickandcindy23

As I said, just 2 1/2 weeks out from our trip I finally got an email from AutoSlash with a rate lower than what I had using a corporate discount.

Yes you do need to have a reservation (doesn't mean you have to use that reservation in the end) to register with AutoSlash so that they can start checking.

We use our car every day when we're on Maui.  The beach we love requires a drive.  We have to drive to the grocery store.  The restaurants require a drive.  We o


----------



## Ken555

rickandcindy23 said:


> autorentals.com compares a bunch of sites.
> 
> I like the idea of trying Turo for Maui next year, or maybe we will just take a shuttle to Hono Koa and maybe Uber to the store for groceries or have them delivered. Then we could walk to Duke's a few times. If our kids come, if I can get them all units for a few weeks to celebrate our 50th anniversary next year, they could get cars and drive us places. We are old, you know.



I looked at Turo again earlier today and it is less expensive. However, the insurance question is there…most, if not all, credit cards won’t cover it, etc. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne

Ken555 said:


> Nope, based on my experience once you get a quote from Autoslash they will continuously update over time as things change. Yes, with a reservation they target it but I believe they use the same/similar system to those who simply get a quote.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Once you get a quote from AutoSlash you need to make a reservation before they will start to track it.  Are you saying you get a quote, don't make a reservation, but still get updates from them?


----------



## Ken555

Luanne said:


> Once you get a quote from AutoSlash you need to make a reservation before they will start to track it. Are you saying you get a quote, don't make a reservation, but still get updates from them?



Exactly. Having a reservation is best and they may be more proactive, but I have had them email me with updates and reminders in the past on various searches I’ve done.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555

Also, and fwiw, I won’t even reserve at absurd prices like $1500 for two weeks on Maui because I don’t want to contribute to inventory scarcity which may keep rates high if I’m not going to pay it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne

Ken555 said:


> Exactly. Having a reservation is best and they may be more proactive, but I have had them email me with updates and reminders in the past on various searches I’ve done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Interesting.  I've never tried that.  I always make the reservation, and hope the price will come down, so I've always had a reservation for AutoSlash to track.  I think when I first started looking at rentals for this trip in March the prices started around $1047 for the two weeks.


----------



## DavidnRobin

$623 for a week (late March) in an Intermediate car. Currently rental cost for same car is listed at $950.

I am considering renting for 2 days at OGG and dropping off in Kapalua, then rent 1 day for Kapalua to OGG for the return. We barely use our car while in Maui anymore.

Have a 13 day rental in late Sept - $1500.

Ridiculous.


----------



## Luanne

DavidnRobin said:


> $623 for a week (late March) in an Intermediate car. Currently rental cost for same car is listed at $950.
> 
> I am considering renting for 2 days at OGG and dropping off in Kapalua, then rent 1 day for Kapalua to OGG for the return. We barely use our car while in Maui anymore.
> 
> Have a 13 day rental in late Sept - $1500.
> 
> Ridiculous.


Check Avis.  I got my original rate using a corporate code, but AutoSlash found a rate that was lower (through Avis).  We are going late March.


----------



## Ken555

DavidnRobin said:


> $623 for a week (late March) in an Intermediate car. Currently rental cost for same car is listed at $950.
> 
> I am considering renting for 2 days at OGG and dropping off in Kapalua, then rent 1 day for Kapalua to OGG for the return. We barely use our car while in Maui anymore.
> 
> Have a 13 day rental in late Sept - $1500.
> 
> Ridiculous.



I’ve done one way rentals before, and it works out great…especially since the west Maui location is a five minute walk across the street from the resort. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry M.

DavidnRobin said:


> I am considering renting for 2 days at OGG and dropping off in Kapalua, then rent 1 day for Kapalua to OGG for the return. We barely use our car while in Maui anymore.



Make sure there are no drop-off fees. Some companies charge extra if you drop the car off somewhere different than where you pick it up. It is also often cheaper to rent off the airport to avoid very high facility charges. You could take a shuttle or Uber to Ka'anapali, rent a car for some days there, then take a shuttle back to the airport. We tend to do something near the Bech one day and go somewhere the next day,  so I like having a car. We don't stay at the resort all the time.


----------



## Ken555

Henry M. said:


> Make sure there are no drop-off fees. Some companies charge extra if you drop the car off somewhere different than where you pick it up. It is also often cheaper to rent off the airport to avoid very high facility charges. You could take a shuttle or Uber to Ka'anapali, rent a car for some days there, then take a shuttle back to the airport. We tend to do something near the Bech one day and go somewhere the next day, so I like having a car. We don't stay at the resort all the time.



I just reserved a car from OGG to Kapalua for one day via Costco. No drop off fees. Same for one day rental back to OGG. 

It’s about ~$30-40 more than an Uber to the resort/airport.

I use a car while there, though not every day, but there’s no way I’m going to pay $100+ per day for it. I’m fine with the shuttle and walking…enjoying the resort area.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

Ken555 said:


> I just reserved a car from OGG to Kapalua for one day via Costco. No drop off fees. Same for one day rental back to OGG.
> 
> It’s about ~$30-40 more than an Uber to the resort/airport.
> 
> I use a car while there, though not every day, but there’s no way I’m going to pay $100+ per day for it. I’m fine with the shuttle and walking…enjoying the resort area.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Guess other folks are doing this because no cars are available.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## easyrider

I'm not finding anything under $120 a day with taxes and fees added using Priceline and Autoslash. Turo prices are not much different when the tax , fees and insurance is added. However, I went to Avis tonight and reserved a Corolla for $36 a day. Woo Hoo. This is for next winter.

Bill


----------



## Ken555

easyrider said:


> I'm not finding anything under $120 a day with taxes and fees added using Priceline and Autoslash. Turo prices are not much different when the tax , fees and insurance is added. However, I went to Avis tonight and reserved a Corolla for $36 a day. Woo Hoo. This is for next winter.
> 
> Bill



This is what I see at Avis next winter for 11 days:







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## easyrider

Ken555 said:


> This is what I see at Avis next winter for 11 days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Where are you looking ?  I am Avis Prefered and do have an account with our company code.

Bill


----------



## daventrina

Ken555 said:


> This is what I see at Avis next winter for 11 days:


Costco?


----------



## daventrina

Based on what people were saying we were thinking of shipping our Pilot to Maui in May for 2 weeks (about $1200 round trip from Hilo). But I was able to get National for 2 weeks for $563.70


----------



## Ken555

daventrina said:


> Costco?



Thought it was apparent - that pic was direct from Avis’ site. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555

easyrider said:


> I am Avis Prefered and do have an account with our company code.



That was the Avis site. I’m not preferred, and don’t use a company code.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555

daventrina said:


> Based on what people were saying we were thinking of shipping our Pilot to Maui in May for 2 weeks (about $1200 round trip from Hilo). But I was able to get National for 2 weeks for $563.70



Also with a company code? If not, how?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne

Okay rental prices are crazy high.  So what are you prepared to do?  Go without a car?  Sounds like that might work for some locations, but not others.  Not take the trip?  I feel like since we're using a timeshare and saving so much on lodging we can spend more on the car, if needed.  It's all part of the cost of the vacation.


----------



## easyrider

Ken555 said:


> That was the Avis site. I’m not preferred, and don’t use a company code.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Joining Avis is free. 

Bill


----------



## slip

Luanne said:


> Okay rental prices are crazy high.  So what are you prepared to do?  Go without a car?  Sounds like that might work for some locations, but not others.  Not take the trip?  I feel like since we're using a timeshare and saving so much on lodging we can spend more on the car, if needed.  It's all part of the cost of the vacation.



I agree. Even though I have been to all the islands numerous times, I would still want a car to get around when I need or want to. It just wouldn't be worth it to me ton only have a car for a day or two. I don't want to have to plan that much while on vacation.


----------



## NTP66

It'd be neat if some resorts had a small allotment of rental cars available by the hour or day to do things like run errands, etc.


----------



## Ken555

easyrider said:


> Joining Avis is free.
> 
> Bill



Got it - I never remember the name of these programs. Logged in with my account and the prices are about the same, if not identical. I expect the discount your seeing is primarily due to the corporate discount code you have.


----------



## Ken555

Luanne said:


> Okay rental prices are crazy high.  So what are you prepared to do?  Go without a car?  Sounds like that might work for some locations, but not others.  Not take the trip?  I feel like since we're using a timeshare and saving so much on lodging we can spend more on the car, if needed.  It's all part of the cost of the vacation.



As I wrote, I don't need a car for many days on Maui though I would prefer them. At these rates, I just won't rent one.


----------



## Luanne

Ken555 said:


> As I wrote, I don't need a car for many days on Maui though I would prefer them. At these rates, I just won't rent one.


Have fun.


----------



## easyrider

Ken555 said:


> Got it - I never remember the name of these programs. Logged in with my account and the prices are about the same, if not identical. I expect the discount your seeing is primarily due to the corporate discount code you have.



You can create a company to get your awd code. Kenco might be good, lol. 

Bill


----------



## Ken555

easyrider said:


> You can create a company to get your awd code. Kenco might be good, lol.
> 
> Bill



Really? I didn't realize they would create a corporate code for a small business. I'll try that and report back. Thanks.

FWIW, I have a business account with Sixt, for instance, and it doesn't provide much (if any) of a discount.


----------



## rickandcindy23

I get that.  I really do.  Walking is fine by me.  The taxes Maui gets on car rentals is crazy.  



Ken555 said:


> As I wrote, I don't need a car for many days on Maui though I would prefer them. At these rates, I just won't rent one.


----------



## daventrina

Ken555 said:


> Thought it was apparent - that pic was direct from Avis’ site.


It was ... did you check prices through Costco or Discount Hawai`i Car Rental?


----------



## Ken555

daventrina said:


> It was ... did you check prices through Costco or Discount Hawai`i Car Rental?



Yup. Cheapest car at Discount Hawaii is $1375 for the same dates.


----------



## Luanne

easyrider said:


> Joining Avis is free.
> 
> Bill


Yes, but you don't get a corporate discount just by joining Avis.  You do get Preferred status though.


----------



## Luanne

The original reservation I had with Avis for $684 (2 weeks mid size SUV) was using a corporate discount.  Autoslash came up with a cheaper price, still through AVIS.  I took that one and lost the Preferred status.  I can digitally check in, at this point I don't know what that means, I hope it will speed up picking up the car.  It looks like Autoslash found the rate without a corporate code.  So just saying, Autoslash can still beat the best rate in some cases.


----------



## daventrina

Ken555 said:


> This is what I see at Avis next winter for 11 days:


Costco wont even quote for next winter -- too far out. If you meant this winter it's $1,491.46 Total Rental Price.
We just book what we can find and then keep checking to see if there is something better that comes up. That way we at least have something


----------



## Ken555

daventrina said:


> Costco wont even quote for next winter -- too far out. If you meant this winter it's $1,491.46 Total Rental Price.
> We just book what we can find and then keep checking to see if there is something better that comes up. That way we at least have something



I simply used the season mentioned in the earlier post, and technically even that was incorrect since winter doesn't start until later... my dates are in early December FWIW. You can see the prices I found from Avis up thread.

I have another reservation for two weeks in August/September that I was able to reserve last year for ~$850 from Costco.


----------



## Luanne

daventrina said:


> Costco wont even quote for next winter -- too far out. If you meant this winter it's $1,491.46 Total Rental Price.
> We just book what we can find and then keep checking to see if there is something better that comes up. That way we at least have something


Exactly.  We aren't going to do without a car where we are in Kihei. And as @slip said, we like to be able to be spontaneous.


----------



## bobpark56

chellej said:


> I thought car rentals would be easier this year.  Last year Maui ended up at $350/week which was ok.  I am now looking for our Nov trip and booked weeks through costco in early December for 8 days in Maui @$484 and 8 days on Kauai @ $317.  Looking at airfare, I was thinking of going a day earlier to Maui but now the rate is over $1000 for either island.       I sure hope they come down as the year moves on.
> 
> What rate is everyone else seeing


I have a 30-day, 13 Jul - 12 Aug booking for $1,160.40 at Enterprise for a Toyota Corolla or equivalent...obtained through Costco some months ago. It was the best price I found at the time.


----------



## easyrider

bobpark56 said:


> I have a 30-day, 13 Jul - 12 Aug booking for $1,160.40 at Enterprise for a Toyota Corolla or equivalent...obtained through Costco some months ago. It was the best price I found at the time.



That's a keeper, imo.

Bill


----------



## uop1497

The car rental pricing is very high .Does anyone here know how much a taxi  / shuttle cost from OGG airport to Wailea beach . If you  have used the shuttle service from airport to hotel and vice versa , can you please share the name of the company. Thank you.


----------



## Luanne

uop1497 said:


> The car rental pricing is very high .Does anyone here know how much a taxi  / shuttle cost from OGG airport to Wailea beach . If you  have used the shuttle service from airport to hotel and vice versa , can you please share the name of the company. Thank you.


Where exactly are you staying?  Wailea Beach is a pretty large area.  Many times you can go online with a search for transportation and find out what the cost would be.


----------



## uop1497

Luanne said:


> Where exactly are you staying?  Wailea Beach is a pretty large area.  Many times you can go online with a search for transportation and find out what the cost would be.


We will stay at Grand Wailea . I search online and see the name of one company (Speedi shuttle). However, I am unsure if this is a good shuttle service company and to hope for  a good recommendation of the taxi/ shuttle  service .


----------



## Luanne

uop1497 said:


> We will stay at Grand Wailea . I search online and see the name of one company (Speedi shuttle). However, I am unsure if this is a good shuttle service company and to hope for  a good recommendation of the taxi/ shuttle  service .


That is a very nice resort.  Unless you plan to spend all of your time there you will need a car.  Does the hotel have a shuttle service?


----------



## linsj

uop1497 said:


> We will stay at Grand Wailea . I search online and see the name of one company (Speedi shuttle). However, I am unsure if this is a good shuttle service company and to hope for  a good recommendation of the taxi/ shuttle  service .


SpeediShuttle is a reliable company. I've been using it in Honolulu since it's now less expensive than Roberts Hawaii, which I used for years. The latter may have an airport shuttle service on Maui too.


----------



## Ken555

uop1497 said:


> We will stay at Grand Wailea . I search online and see the name of one company (Speedi shuttle). However, I am unsure if this is a good shuttle service company and to hope for  a good recommendation of the taxi/ shuttle  service .



FWIW, I priced Speedishuttle and Uber and they were almost the same price on Maui.


----------



## daventrina

uop1497 said:


> We will stay at Grand Wailea . I search online and see the name of one company (Speedi shuttle). However, I am unsure if this is a good shuttle service company and to hope for  a good recommendation of the taxi/ shuttle  service .


It's probably less expensive to rent a car that eat in walkable places ... start adding uber or taxis to get around .... a car might start to look inexpensive


----------



## daventrina

uop1497 said:


> The car rental pricing is very high . ...


At least people aren't having to rent Uhauls


----------



## Ken555

daventrina said:


> At least people aren't having to rent Uhauls



I actually looked at their rates earlier this week and they only charge $20/day plus $1.50 mileage (or so). But I can't see myself doing that...


----------



## uop1497

This is our second time to visit Maui .Normally, we always rent a car during our trip, but not this time.   I check car rental pricing on Costco for our week and it cost nearly $1000 . So, we decide to go with a taxi/ shuttle service from airport to hotel and vice versa.  I will continue to check car rental pricing to see if it goes down.

We plan to rent a car a day or two maybe thru hotel or  a near by car rental location if needed. I also check one way car rental, to pick up at airport and return at hotel, but unable to do so thru Costco because Grand Wailea is not participating as car rental drop of location.

At this point, I do not know how our trip turn out without a car this time, but I hope it is not too bad. I read online that there is a shopping center name The Shops at Wailea , which is not far from Grand Wailea. I will check out this location to see  if we can get some drink, snack foods or even meals here.


----------



## uop1497

Ken555 said:


> I actually looked at their rates earlier this week and they only charge $20/day plus $1.50 mileage (or so). But I can't see myself doing that...


I do not know how to drive a U haul.  And if even if I do, not sure if the valet attendance will accept to park a U-Haul on my behalf


----------



## Ken555

uop1497 said:


> I do not know how to drive a U haul.  And if even if I do, not sure if the valet attendance will accept to park a U-Haul on my behalf



It's just a pickup truck. You can drive it.


----------



## Luanne

uop1497 said:


> This is our second time to visit Maui .Normally, we always rent a car during our trip, but not this time.   I check car rental pricing on Costco for our week and it cost nearly $1000 . So, we decide to go with a taxi/ shuttle service from airport to hotel and vice versa.  I will continue to check car rental pricing to see if it goes down.
> 
> We plan to rent a car a day or two maybe thru hotel or  a near by car rental location if needed. I also check one way car rental, to pick up at airport and return at hotel, but unable to do so thru Costco because Grand Wailea is not participating as car rental drop of location.
> 
> At this point, I do not know how our trip turn out without a car this time, but I hope it is not too bad. I read online that there is a shopping center name The Shops at Wailea , which is not far from Grand Wailea. I will check out this location to see  if we can get some drink, snack foods or even meals here.


The Shops at Wailea have a few restaurants.  There is also a small grocery store there.  Does the hotel offer shuttle service there?  It's not a far walk.  How does your husband do with walking?

Here is a link to the shopping center.  You can check out the restaurants and shops.









						The Shops at Wailea
					

The Shops at Wailea is located in the heart of the Wailea Resort on the island of Maui. It features over 70 shops and restaurants including luxury brands, local favorites and art galleries.




					www.theshopsatwailea.com


----------



## uop1497

Luanne said:


> The Shops at Wailea have a few restaurants.  There is also a small grocery store there.  Does the hotel offer shuttle service there?  It's not a far walk.  How does your husband do with walking?
> 
> Here is a link to the shopping center.  You can check out the restaurants and shops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Shops at Wailea
> 
> 
> The Shops at Wailea is located in the heart of the Wailea Resort on the island of Maui. It features over 70 shops and restaurants including luxury brands, local favorites and art galleries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theshopsatwailea.com



Not sure at this point if hotel will provide shuttle service to the shopping center.  I just hope near the day of our departure, the car rental pricing drops down so that we can rent a car for our trip. 
My husband has limited mobility and  I will probably take a walk there myself . Google map shows the distance is only half  mile long.


----------



## daventrina

uop1497 said:


> This is our second time to visit Maui .Normally, we always rent a car during our trip, but not this time.   I check car rental pricing on Costco for our week and it cost nearly $1000 . So, we decide to go with a taxi/ shuttle service from airport to hotel and vice versa.  I will continue to check car rental pricing to see if it goes down.
> 
> We plan to rent a car a day or two maybe thru hotel or  a near by car rental location if needed. I also check one way car rental, to pick up at airport and return at hotel, but unable to do so thru


How close will all of those come to adding up to $1000


----------



## linsj

uop1497 said:


> Not sure at this point if hotel will provide shuttle service to the shopping center.



It doesn't have shuttle service.


----------



## Luanne

uop1497 said:


> Not sure at this point if hotel will provide shuttle service to the shopping center.  I just hope near the day of our departure, the car rental pricing drops down so that we can rent a car for our trip.
> My husband has limited mobility and  I will probably take a walk there myself . Google map shows the distance is only half  mile long.


Go ahead and make a car rental reservation now.  Then register it with Autoslash and they will do the checking for you for a lower price.  If the prices don't come down you can always cancel the reservation before you leave for Maui.

Also I don't know how Google maps is measuring the distance from the hotel to the shops.  The hotel itself is set quite a ways back from the road.  The grounds are huge, so you may even have a bit of a hike to get to the lobby.  There may be a back way to get from the hotel to the shops, more along the beach side.


----------



## Deb from NC

We’re on Kauai now!  Thanks to advice in this thread, I got a car rental through RCI at Avis just last week for $ 399 plus 4,000 points for 10 days.  We have a Nissan Sentra which is just fine for the 2 of us.  So check RCI if you can!

PS ) This is our first trip to Kauai and we are loving it!!!!!


----------



## rickandcindy23

linsj said:


> It doesn't have shuttle service.


It's VERY close to shopping from the main lobby.  I wouldn't worry about a shuttle at all.  We actually walked to the Grand Wailea from the Marriott AC in Wailea and walked by the shopping center on the way to pick up our rental car at Grand Wailea.  It's like .2 mile from where you are staying, maybe less.  An easy walk.  Some good restaurants, a small grocery store and lots of shopping.  

Our best rental car rate was at the Enterprise at Wailea.  I would try searching for Wailea for a car rental. But then you have to pay for parking as well.  So maybe a car rental any day you want to drive somewhere would be a better option.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Deb from NC said:


> We’re on Kauai now!  Thanks to advice in this thread, I got a car rental through RCI at Avis just last week for $ 399 plus 4,000 points for 10 days.  We have a Nissan Sentra which is just fine for the 2 of us.  So check RCI if you can!
> 
> PS ) This is our first trip to Kauai and we are loving it!!!!!


I am so glad.  I couldn't believe the rates we found through RCI.  It's a much better option and saved our daughter-in-law over $700 on a minivan rental for their trip in Orlando.  We booked Orlando for about $564 for 3 weeks + some worthless Wyndham points we have on deposit.


----------



## Luanne

rickandcindy23 said:


> It's VERY close to shopping from the main lobby.  I wouldn't worry about a shuttle at all.  We actually walked to the Grand Wailea from the Marriott AC in Wailea and walked by the shopping center on the way to pick up our rental car at Grand Wailea.  It's like .2 mile from where you are staying, maybe less.  An easy walk.  Some good restaurants, a small grocery store and lots of shopping.
> 
> Our best rental car rate was at the Enterprise at Wailea.  I would try searching for Wailea for a car rental. But then you have to pay for parking as well.  So maybe a car rental any day you want to drive somewhere would be a better option.


My concern is that if @uop1497 husband is disabled, he won't be able to make the walk to the Shops.  That limits them to eating on site at the very expensive restaurants.  Or I guess she could walk to the Shops, get take out from one of the lesser expensive restaurants there.

We walk every morning we're on Maui from our unit at Maui Hill to the Rainbow Mall to get coffee.  But I wouldn't want to be making that walk later in the day when it's warmer, and we don't walk down there if we're eating at one of the restaurants in that area.


----------



## Ken555

easyrider said:


> You can create a company to get your awd code. Kenco might be good, lol.
> 
> Bill



Thanks for posting this. It took Avis 10 days but this morning I received my corporate AWD number. 

My two week reservation in September after taxes was higher than my existing reservation at Costco, but compared to current rates it was excellent. I did make several other reservations including one-way rentals in Maui (OGG-JHM and reverse) which saves ~$90 total (over two days) compared my Costco rez. And I have a few others not in Hawaii that I reviewed and switched to Avis since they were lower. Another reservation I'm trying to lower is in the UK and unfortunately Avis is higher than my existing rez. 

I suspect Avis offers different corporate discounts based on other posts in this thread and elsewhere I've read, since my prices are still higher than others here. Nevertheless, this seems good. It's certainly better pricing that my corporate Sixt account.

Does anyone here have a corporate Alamo account? Do they offer better rates than Avis? I tend to prefer Alamo, based on past experience, though Avis is fine.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Ken555 said:


> Thanks for posting this. It took Avis 10 days but this morning I received my corporate AWD number.
> 
> My two week reservation in September after taxes was higher than my existing reservation at Costco, but compared to current rates it was excellent. I did make several other reservations including one-way rentals in Maui (OGG-JHM and reverse) which saves ~$90 total (over two days) compared my Costco rez. And I have a few others not in Hawaii that I reviewed and switched to Avis since they were lower. Another reservation I'm trying to lower is in the UK and unfortunately Avis is higher than my existing rez.
> 
> I suspect Avis offers different corporate discounts based on other posts in this thread and elsewhere I've read, since my prices are still higher than others here. Nevertheless, this seems good. It's certainly better pricing that my corporate Sixt account.
> 
> Does anyone here have a corporate Alamo account? Do they offer better rates than Avis? I tend to prefer Alamo, based on past experience, though Avis is fine.



Thanks for this.
I received my Corporate AWD immediately. (Did it online)

Saved $180 over our current Costco Rental (made months ago), and over 50% lower than current Costco rate. 
This is for next Saturday- so great to get an AWD number right away.

Avis AWD - $450
Costco (months ago)-  $630
Costco Current - $980

Intermediate Car - 7 days (Sat-Sat)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555

DavidnRobin said:


> Thanks for this.
> I received my Corporate AWD immediately. (Did it online)
> 
> Saved $180 over our current Costco Rental (made months ago), and over 50% lower than current Costco rate.
> This is for next Saturday- so great to get an AWD number right away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Excellent. Of course, I also applied online…no idea why it took them ten days to update me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zentraveler

Ken555 said:


> Excellent. Of course, I also applied online…no idea why it took them ten days to update me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have a business as well; any tips on how where to find the link for setting this up?


----------



## Ken555

zentraveler said:


> I have a business as well; any tips on how where to find the link for setting this up?



It’s…right on their web site. They really didn’t hide it!









						Partner 1
					

Small and Mid-Sized Business




					www.avis.com
				





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WManning

chellej said:


> I thought car rentals would be easier this year.  Last year Maui ended up at $350/week which was ok.  I am now looking for our Nov trip and booked weeks through costco in early December for 8 days in Maui @$484 and 8 days on Kauai @ $317.  Looking at airfare, I was thinking of going a day earlier to Maui but now the rate is over $1000 for either island.       I sure hope they come down as the year moves on.
> 
> What rate is everyone else seeing


I have heard about reservations not being honored. Customers showing up and the car is not available.


----------



## Luanne

WManning said:


> I have heard about reservations not being honored. Customers showing up and the car is not available.


Yep, and you also hear about people who have no problems picking up their rental cars.  Stuff happens.  And stuff like that happened even prior to Covid and the rental car shortages.


----------



## Ken555

Reserved a car in Kauai for early next year and Avis (with corporate discount) is more expensive than Costco by ~$130. So, this proves I still need to check elsewhere and can't rely upon the corporate discount rate.


----------



## Luanne

Ken555 said:


> Reserved a car in Kauai for early next year and Avis (with corporate discount) is more expensive than Costco by ~$130. So, this proves I still need to check elsewhere and can't rely upon the corporate discount rate.


Yep.  These days you need to keep checking.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Ken555 said:


> Excellent. Of course, I also applied online…no idea why it took them ten days to update me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Budget has one, but couldn’t find one for Alamo.
Budget Corp code was a bit less ($10) expensive that Avis.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artringwald

Rates are still crazy. On Feb 11, I booked 2 weeks in Kauai and 1 week on Maui for next winter. I checked again today, and the Kauai rate was almost half and the Maui rate was almost double. I rebooked Kauai, but I'll keep checking both.


----------



## Luanne

We're renting with Avis on Maui.  The second day we had the car the "oil needs to be changed soon" light came on.  After conferring with Avis on the phone we drove back to the airport to exchange it.  We happened to get the manager who made the exchange.  He upgraded the vehicle and also wrote a note on the contract that we do not have to return the car with a full tank.


----------



## DaveNV

Luanne said:


> We're renting with Avis on Maui.  The second day we had the car the "oil needs to be changed soon" light came on.  After conferring with Avis on the phone we drove back to the airport to exchange it.  We happened to get the manager who made the exchange.  He upgraded the vehicle and also wrote a note on the contract that we do not have to return the car with a full tank.



Good customer service! Hope your vacation is going well otherwise.

Dave


----------



## geist1223

When we had our Rental on Kaua'i in February we got a call from the Rental Company that they had received a Safety Recall from the Manufacture. That asked us to come by that day to Trade. They told us not to worry about how much gas it had. When we got to the Car Rental Business they told us to go out to the SUV Line and take which ever one we wanted and not to worry about the gas when we returned it.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Luanne said:


> We're renting with Avis on Maui. The second day we had the car the "oil needs to be changed soon" light came on. After conferring with Avis on the phone we drove back to the airport to exchange it. We happened to get the manager who made the exchange. He upgraded the vehicle and also wrote a note on the contract that we do not have to return the car with a full tank.



We rented from Avis (first time) and gas tank was only 1/16th full. Upon return I told them this and they said it was not a problem.
Downside was we returned the car with more gas than when we left.

It was crazy at the rental center - the Budget line was hours long - and lines for the Express folks. We got our car quickly and on our way. 
Luckily I notice the low fuel and got gas by the Aquarium - we would have not made it to West Maui.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krteczech

I just reserved car on Kona airport 4/21 for 20$ less per day than what they were quoting last week. Hopefully price will go down one more time.


----------



## ScoopKona

Krteczech said:


> I just reserved car on Kona airport 4/21 for 20$ less per day than what they were quoting last week. Hopefully price will go down one more time.



As an interested local, what are they quoting these days? I don't hear neighbors gushing about Truro (AirBnB for cars). So I'm assuming that the amateur car rental gravy train is done or nearly done.


----------



## Krteczech

ScoopLV said:


> As an interested local, what are they quoting these days? I don't hear neighbors gushing about Truro (AirBnB for cars). So I'm assuming that the amateur car rental gravy train is done or nearly done.


$60/day compact. We are renting just for four days to explore the island. Are you open for visitors?


----------



## rickandcindy23

DavidnRobin said:


> We rented from Avis (first time) and gas tank was only 1/16th full. Upon return I told them this and they said it was not a problem.
> Downside was we returned the car with more gas than when we left.
> 
> It was crazy at the rental center - the Budget line was hours long - and lines for the Express folks. We got our car quickly and on our way.
> Luckily I notice the low fuel and got gas by the Aquarium - we would have not made it to West Maui.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's crazy.  Rick would not be happy paying for gas before our trip even starts.


----------



## The Colorado Kid

Budget car rental timeshare customers complaining all over - we had a 4 hour wait at Hilton Head Island...I will rethink using Costco or a third party car rental site again as the counter folks don't seem to care unless you are one of "their" customers.


----------



## rickandcindy23

The Colorado Kid said:


> Budget car rental timeshare customers complaining all over - we had a 4 hour wait at Hilton Head Island...I will rethink using Costco or a third party car rental site again as the counter folks don't seem to care unless you are one of "their" customers.


With Budget, we add our FastBreak number to our Costco confirmations, which makes it easier to get our car.  They bill the credit card on file but we get the Costco discount.  

RCI is far and away better for renting cars, for whatever reason.  But that doesn't mean you won't wait to get the car.


----------



## artringwald

The Colorado Kid said:


> Budget car rental timeshare customers complaining all over - we had a 4 hour wait at Hilton Head Island...I will rethink using Costco or a third party car rental site again as the counter folks don't seem to care unless you are one of "their" customers.


It doesn't cost anything to join car rental loyalty companies. When I rent from third parties, I always log in with my loyalty number and match the confirmation number to my account. Of course, they don't always have a separate line for their loyalty members.


----------



## Krteczech

rickandcindy23 said:


> RCI is far and away better for renting cars, for whatever reason.  But that doesn't mean you won't wait to get the car.


How do you get RCI discount? Do I qualify as a week owner?


----------



## ScoopKona

Krteczech said:


> $60/day compact. We are renting just for four days to explore the island. Are you open for visitors?



Not really. This place is still a hot mess. But if you want to drop by and grab an armload of avocados/lemons and take some pictures of the bay, that's fine. Just drop me a line and I'll send the address and instructions how to get here. If you're going to the Painted Church, City of Refuge, Two-Step Beach or hiking the Captain Cook trail, you're going to pass by the farm anyway.

I'm clearing land to build a tasting room. But I don't expect to have new buildings until the end of the year (or early next year).


----------



## rickandcindy23

Krteczech said:


> How do you get RCI discount? Do I qualify as a week owner?


You do.  Go to: Book (at the top of the page)> Car Rental

Best prices for me that I have found.  I used to book with SFX, but their prices went way up.  Used to be the same price as RCI.  

I forgot about RCI for the longest time.  There is an amount you have to pay at the counter, which you will see on your rental.  In Hawaii, taxes were up over the price quoted, so we paid about $8.00 more per day at the counter than we thought.  You do have to pay in advance.


----------



## uop1497

To update:

We don't have a car rental on this trip. Grand Wailea resort does not have a shuttle service, but we are able to use the driver service ( request thru valet desk) to go to The Shop of Wailea , Island Gourmet markets and Monkeypod a few times during our trip. 

GW resort is very beautiful, but noisy due to construction works. Our room is dated  and clean. It has a nice view of Chapel Garden and ocean.

Taxi cost from Kahului Airport to Hotel is around $60+ tip and vice versa.  Our flight with Southwest ( both ways) are O.K. And this time, we have all of our checked luggage after landing, without any problem.


----------



## Luanne

uop1497 said:


> To update:
> 
> We don't have a car rental on this trip. Grand Wailea resort does not have a shuttle service, but we are able to use the driver service ( request thru valet desk) to go to The Shop of Wailea , Island Gourmet markets and Monkeypod a few times during our trip.
> 
> GW resort is very beautiful, but noisy due to construction works. Our room is dated  and clean. It has a nice view of Chapel Garden and ocean.
> 
> Taxi cost from Kahului Airport to Hotel is around $60+ tip and vice versa.  Our flight with Southwest ( both ways) are O.K. And this time, we have all of our checked luggage after landing, without any problem.


Were you able to get into Monkeypod?  When we were there just a few weeks ago they had no reservations available for lunch or dinner. There were lots of people waiting outside every time we went by there.


----------



## wilma

Luanne said:


> Were you able to get into Monkeypod?  When we were there just a few weeks ago they had no reservations available for lunch or dinner. There were lots of people waiting outside every time we went by there.


We were there mid March and went for happy hour. Got there about 4:30 and waited 20 minutes for a table. Our waiter told us as long as we sat down by 5 we could have happy hour prices.


----------



## Luanne

wilma said:


> We were there mid March and went for happy hour. Got there about 4:30 and waited 20 minutes for a table. Our waiter told us as long as we sat down by 5 we could have happy hour prices.


We've been there many times so we were okay missing it this trip.  When we've gone in the past we've never waited for a table and we were always able to get a table outside.  This was at lunch time.


----------



## uop1497

Luanne said:


> Were you able to get into Monkeypod?  When we were there just a few weeks ago they had no reservations available for lunch or dinner. There were lots of people waiting outside every time we went by there.


We wait for a table, around  20-30 minutes


----------



## MOXJO7282

If anyone has a pending car rental for Maui I would check it again. Via Autoslash who found Priceline who offered Dollar and we saved $430 on a premium car for 19 days in July. Originally was looking at the choice of $2400 via Costco or going with a older model rental via a local company for $1300. I was going to do the older model rental but someone mentioned Autoslash this morning so I checked that and found a better, bigger car for $1342. Even today Costco was still at $1775 so Autoslash came through.


----------



## rickandcindy23

MOXJO7282 said:


> If anyone has a pending car rental for Maui I would check it again. Via Autoslash who found Priceline who offered Dollar and we saved $430 on a premium car for 19 days in July. Originally was looking at the choice of $2400 via Costco or going with a older model rental via a local company for $1300. I was going to do the older model rental but someone mentioned Autoslash this morning so I checked that and found a better, bigger car for $1342. Even today Costco was still at $1775 so Autoslash came through.


That's great.  Do you have an RCI account?  It's a good comparison.


----------



## easyrider

Using Avis with my Avis account I see a Standard Jetta for $32 a day for Maui in mid Jan 2023. $448 for two weeks.

Bill


----------



## rickandcindy23

easyrider said:


> Using Avis with my Avis account I see a Standard Jetta for $32 a day for Maui in mid Jan 2023. $448 for two weeks.
> 
> Bill


Great deal.  Our six weeks on Maui for Feb-March is $3,000 on Costco at Avis.


----------



## gln60

I would avoid Avis..Budget and Payless like the plague…read the nightmarish reviews on yelp,picking up a car in HNL and OGG…their prices are much cheaper for a reason.


----------



## Luanne

gln60 said:


> I would avoid Avis..Budget and Payless like the plague…read the nightmarish reviews on yelp,picking up a car in HNL and OGG…their prices are much cheaper for a reason.


Since my husband is the one who picks up the rental car, he's the one who has to deal with any kind of wait.  We rented with Avis on our trip to Maui in March.  Price was MUCH less than anywhere else.  Unfortunately my Avis Preferred number didn't get attached to the rental since he was the one picking it up.  If it had, there would have been no wait.  He complained a bit about the wait, but in reality he was back to pick me, and the luggage up, pretty quickly.  

P.S.  I don't trust Yelp reviews.


----------



## easyrider

gln60 said:


> I would avoid Avis..Budget and Payless like the plague…read the nightmarish reviews on picking up a car in HNL and OGG…their prices are much cheaper for a reason.



My experience is with using my Avis Preferred account I don't even have to enter the office at some locations. There is sometimes an Avis Preferred booth that gives you the paperwork in the car area making the pick up very fast.  

Bill


----------



## mjm1

easyrider said:


> Using Avis with my Avis account I see a Standard Jetta for $32 a day for Maui in mid Jan 2023. $448 for two weeks.
> 
> Bill



Thanks for the tip. I just went online and reserved an intermediate car on Maui for mid- December at $244 for a week! I had a reservation via Costco travel for $750. I don’t understand how it happened, but I’ll take it.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## NTP66

Spread the word about avoiding Budget, it'll make my pickups that much quicker...


----------



## Ken555

easyrider said:


> Using Avis with my Avis account I see a Standard Jetta for $32 a day for Maui in mid Jan 2023. $448 for two weeks.
> 
> Bill



After taxes and fees?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## easyrider

Ken555 said:


> After taxes and fees?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Yup.

Bill


----------



## Luanne

Just booked two weeks on Maui in March 2022 for $650 all in.  That is for a mid-size SUV using a corporate discount code.


----------



## Ken555

easyrider said:


> Yup.
> 
> Bill



This is what I see for a Jetta in January for ONE week, not two:

Base Rate $336.00
Taxes & Fees$129.30
Estimated Total $465.30


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monykalyn

Just checked our rentals again-overall the price has dropped almost $400/week! Using Discount Hawaii car rentals. And for Maui using my preferred rental company of Alamo!


----------



## easyrider

Ken555 said:


> This is what I see for a Jetta in January for ONE week, not two:
> 
> Base Rate $336.00
> Taxes & Fees$129.30
> Estimated Total $465.30
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Well then, you missed out Ken.

Bill


----------



## gln60

NTP66 said:


> Spread the word about avoiding Budget, it'll make my pickups that much quicker...


your welcome..enjoy


----------



## Ken555

easyrider said:


> Well then, you missed out Ken.
> 
> Bill



Nice. 

I booked several others for March a month or so ago and they are also higher than you posted. I only have the basic business account with Avis, so perhaps you have a higher discount (it seems they have a “plus” designation after you have rented a bunch of times - is that what you have?). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathways

Ken555 said:


> Nice.
> 
> I booked several others for March a month or so ago and they are also higher than you posted. I only have the basic business account with Avis, so perhaps you have a higher discount (it seems they have a “plus” designation after you have rented a bunch of times - is that what you have?).
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Bill has a great Corp discount.  I know b/c the Corp discount I use matches the prices he posts.  I always check Avis using 2 other discount #'s I have, then try my main Corp #.  It will drop my best previous price usually by 50%


----------



## Ken555

Pathways said:


> Bill has a great Corp discount.  I know b/c the Corp discount I use matches the prices he posts.  I always check Avis using 2 other discount #'s I have, then try my main Corp #.  It will drop my best previous price usually by 50%



Does yours also say "Preferred Plus"? Or "Preferred"? Or something else?


----------



## Luanne

And AutoSlash just found me a cheaper rate (still with Avis) for our March 2023 rental.  That beat the price using an Avis corporate discount rate.


----------



## Pathways

Ken555 said:


> Does yours also say "Preferred Plus"? Or "Preferred"? Or something else?


(All this is AVIS)

The discount is the same no matter, I didn't used to be either.

I recently signed up to a 'preferred' account after reading about the lines at OGG.  It does not change the pricing from the Corp discount I use.
The preferred advantage is go straight to the car, don't even stop at the garage counter.  (Caveat here to others: Becoming 'preferred' does NOT get you straight to the car the first time. They have to check your ID and match your CC on file the first time. After that, they will have the space # on their screen, just go to the car.  You will show your CC and ID at the exit and get your contract there.  If you CHANGE your CC, they will require you to stop first at the kiosk for them to verify before assigning you a car)

There are many different Corp discount levels.  My son works for a huge insurance company, thought his discounts were the tops.  He recently used his to reserve a car at SeaTac for July and thought it was really pricey.  I plugged in my Corp # and same car was 35% less.


----------



## chellej

I keep checking rates for Nov/Dec 2022 and they are double now vs what I booked at.  I keep hoping to beat my original price but I'm just not seeing anything.


----------



## Ken555

Pathways said:


> (All this is AVIS)
> 
> The discount is the same no matter, I didn't used to be either.
> 
> I recently signed up to a 'preferred' account after reading about the lines at OGG.  It does not change the pricing from the Corp discount I use.
> The preferred advantage is go straight to the car, don't even stop at the garage counter.  (Caveat here to others: Becoming 'preferred' does NOT get you straight to the car the first time. They have to check your ID and match your CC on file the first time. After that, they will have the space # on their screen, just go to the car.  You will show your CC and ID at the exit and get your contract there.  If you CHANGE your CC, they will require you to stop first at the kiosk for them to verify before assigning you a car)
> 
> There are many different Corp discount levels.  My son works for a huge insurance company, thought his discounts were the tops.  He recently used his to reserve a car at SeaTac for July and thought it was really pricey.  I plugged in my Corp # and same car was 35% less.



Ah, ok. Well, I have the slightest corp discount since my account is new.


----------



## easyrider

Ken555 said:


> Nice.
> 
> I booked several others for March a month or so ago and they are also higher than you posted. I only have the basic business account with Avis, so perhaps you have a higher discount (it seems they have a “plus” designation after you have rented a bunch of times - is that what you have?).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I  joined Avis Preferred and added myself as a business.

Bill

https://www.avis.com/en/products-and-services/services/avis-preferred-select-go


----------



## Pathways

easyrider said:


> I  joined Avis Preferred and added myself as a business.
> 
> Bill
> 
> https://www.avis.com/en/products-and-services/services/avis-preferred-select-go


Seriously?  You're getting those rates with a Corp # where it's just your business?   Love it!  Unless 'you as a business' is something your not disclosing, someone entered the wrong code when they set yours up.  That's awesome.


----------



## Ken555

easyrider said:


> I  joined Avis Preferred and added myself as a business.
> 
> Bill
> 
> https://www.avis.com/en/products-and-services/services/avis-preferred-select-go



Have you rented numerous times from them in the past? It does seem that the discount increases over time.

I have a (legitimate) business that I enrolled with Avis with a unique AWD # along with my personal Preferred #, all associated together. I'm still not seeing the rates you are, so there must be a reason. What I am seeing is much better than "public" rates, but obviously still not the best. Good that you somehow got it.


----------



## easyrider

Ken555 said:


> Have you rented numerous times from them in the past? It does seem that the discount increases over time.
> 
> I have a (legitimate) business that I enrolled with Avis with a unique AWD # along with my personal Preferred #, all associated together. I'm still not seeing the rates you are, so there must be a reason. What I am seeing is much better than "public" rates, but obviously still not the best. Good that you somehow got it.



Yes, we were renting from Avis in Mexico for many trips because they included the 3rd party liability in the rate, have newer cars and good service. Yes, I have a legit business. I think it has more to do with timing regarding car rental. My Avis codes only gives 30% at most. 

Bill


----------



## davidvel

Wow, just got a corporate discount # from my new company and Kauai rental next week went from $918 to $362 for 8 days.


----------



## klpca

I was checking our BI reservation and discovered that I had forgotten to change our reservation when our interisland flights changed. I was able to cancel & rebook it the night before arrival and saved about $100 on our 3 night rental (new price $250) from Alamo. When taking the shuttle to pick up the car other rental places had signs that said "cars available", so things may be normalizing at least on the BI.


----------



## gdrj

chellej said:


> I thought car rentals would be easier this year.  Last year Maui ended up at $350/week which was ok.  I am now looking for our Nov trip and booked weeks through costco in early December for 8 days in Maui @$484 and 8 days on Kauai @ $317.  Looking at airfare, I was thinking of going a day earlier to Maui but now the rate is over $1000 for either island.       I sure hope they come down as the year moves on.
> 
> What rate is everyone else seeing


After they sold off inventory, still havent built inventory back-up.  Plus if I’m Avis or any of the companys I’m building my inventory in certain markets on mainland 1st. Hawaii tourist have little choice but to pay and companies are probably making more $$ with less inventory and higher rates.


----------



## pspercy

12 days in Maui this November gone from ~$1300 to $850 to $660 with Alamo.
I'll keep checking


----------



## linsj

I'm 2 weeks out from a 2-week Big Island trip. Booked with National in January, and the only change in the price so far is $5 more. And this price is less than other companies--and more than twice what I've paid in the past. Really hoping for a last-minute price drop.


----------



## controller1

Just picked up a two-week rental in Maui through National yesterday afternoon. Price when booked was $1,350. Six weeks ago it dropped to $950 and three weeks ago I changed it again to $730 all through National.


----------



## artringwald

I'll repeat what's been said before, if a corporate rate is available to you, try using that. Many companies make the same rate available for retirees. I used National to reserve a Full Size car for one week in Maui next February for $320, which includes all taxes and fees.


----------



## slip

artringwald said:


> I'll repeat what's been said before, if a corporate rate is available to you, try using that. Many companies make the same rate available for retirees. I used National to reserve a Full Size car for one week in Maui next February for $320, which includes all taxes and fees.



I agree. If you have one try it. I am retired and mine is through Hertz. I have a full size for late April on Maui for $296 all in. This corporate rate has been beating everything else I have tried for the last 4 years. But I keep trying.


----------



## Luanne

artringwald said:


> I'll repeat what's been said before, if a corporate rate is available to you, try using that. Many companies make the same rate available for retirees. I used National to reserve a Full Size car for one week in Maui next February for $320, which includes all taxes and fees.


I used a corporate rate with Avis and AutoSlash beat that rate.


----------



## linsj

Wish I had a corporate rate, but I'm self-employed and not eligible for one. Every other rate I can use legitimately, like AAA and Hilton Honors, is higher than Emerald Club.


----------



## Ken555

linsj said:


> Wish I had a corporate rate, but I'm self-employed and not eligible for one. Every other rate I can use legitimately, like AAA and Hilton Honors, is higher than Emerald Club.



If you’re self employed, you should still be able to get a corporate rate for your business.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

Luanne said:


> I used a corporate rate with Avis and AutoSlash beat that rate.



I have mine registered with Autoslash, still zippo. I wish that would work for me at least once.


----------

